# Can You Tell When a Woman Wants to Gain?



## Whoop (Jan 6, 2016)

Just curious of that. It's always been kind of a struggle for me to find girls that actively want to gain weight. Also, getting the topic to come up is rather troublesome as well.

Any tips on how to figure it out without just outright asking?


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2016)

Quick answer: no, I know of no way of telling such things (barring seeing them post on one of the fat related sites that they want to gain  )

Longer answer: I think that this is a pretty rare desire, so even if there is some way to tell if someone is more likely to feel that way, I suspect you get a lot of false positives (as in, any criteria you use will be met by more people who don't want to gain than by ones who do).

Somewhat more common might be people who don't explicitly want to gain, but who want a lifestyle that will lead to gaining, and just wish that nobody would be on their case about the weight they gain. But that is still pretty different than _wanting _to gain.

My suspicion is that your best odds is to be open about the fact that you think fat women can be attractive, you like dating people who love their food, and so forth. Then any woman who passes through your orbit who does want to gain will have a pretty good idea that you might be accepting of that, and they can choose to explore that with you.


----------



## choudhury (Jan 8, 2016)

Tad said:


> Quick answer: no, I know of no way of telling such things (barring seeing them post on one of the fat related sites that they want to gain  )
> 
> Longer answer: I think that this is a pretty rare desire, so even if there is some way to tell if someone is more likely to feel that way, I suspect you get a lot of false positives (as in, any criteria you use will be met by more people who don't want to gain than by ones who do).
> 
> ...



These seem like wise words. 

It depends on what you want. If the goal is the pure feeder fantasy of extreme and rapid weight gain, that has to be a very, very specialized preference. The internet would seem to be your best bet, particularly dating sites that specialize in BBWs, where some feedees may be around.

But if the aim is simply to find a woman who will reliably gain weight, then Ted is right. This is much more realistic. My wife has gained around 100 lbs in our time together. She was about 165 with a cute belly-bulge when we first met (and on the short side, 5'3) and had already been slowly gaining. They key with her was that she loved eating and had that wonderful 'fat girl' tendency to unselfconsciously eat a lot. I met her at work and noticed that she would tend to eat big lunches and always get dessert, for instance. By our second or third date she was comfortably over-eating in my presence. I've never had to aggressively 'feed' her; given her disposition, it's enough to just be a loving enabler of her built-in desire to overeat. I'm not talking about extreme stuffing sessions, more the day-to-day stuff, which I love: always eating until she's a bit too full, etc..

With her now pushing 280, with a pretty massive belly and huge butt, she is sexier at 45 than at 25 and has gotten hotter every year. (I particularly enjoy seeing her haul herself up stairs, and the way she now descends stairs carefully because she can't see her feet). 

This illustrates Ted's point that if you find a woman who loves to eat and has that tendency toward being fat, nature will just take its course - no more is required, other than maybe a loving, supportive partner.


----------



## Tad (Jan 8, 2016)

I was also fortunate to meet a woman who gained quite a bit of weight after we became a couple. This was an example of the “likes the sort of lifestyle that leads to gaining weight, but doesn’t want to gain weight per se” sort of thing. She’s long ago accepted that she doesn’t have the mix of desire, genetics, and discipline to ever get back down under two hundred pounds, but she figures she was happiest with how her body looked at around 175 pounds. She just loves food and has a hearty appetite, and while she likes being active she isn’t into exercise for its own sake, so soon as she was with someone who accepted and even encouraged her appetite, she gained.

But that is very different from someone who wants to gain. Yes it turned me on that she gained weight and I love the resulting softness, but that is different than finding someone with whom you share this particular kink, which was what the OP asked about.


----------

